# i bought another food truck pics!



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 14, 2013)

ok guys i just bought another truck because of the stuff inside of it im posting pics so you can see what all is in there would like to know what you think about the stuff in it 
it didnt have a air cond,or sink ? no window either must have been strickly for catering
has freezer  ,storage ,3 door under counter fridge with work top 






this side has 4 ovens 6 burner stove with griddle ,and a 4 burner grill exhaust hood


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know much about food trucks, but congratulations on your new purchase, looks like you will be having fun.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang thats nice. Congrats. I have seen stationary commercial kitchens which did not have the features of that.


----------



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 14, 2013)

its kind of strange it has no water ? never saw anything like that before ,but o well i don't need all those ovens either surely i can sell that stuff to someone or just keep it for restaurant down the road lol i just gave 5  grand for the whole truck its a 88 ford with 37 thousand miles on it new tires truck is nice for real


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 14, 2013)

What a deal..lol. Must have some type of specialized operation. Should be no problemo to hook up water. Would seem ashamed to part it out. Used restaurant equipment is worth about zilch..dont do it. Lets find a buyer for the package. That is too much nice stuff to go waste. Just my dos Centavos. You still a fortunate boy..even if you decide to screw it up..lol.


----------



## DJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like a lot of Bang for The Buck!!
dj


----------



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 14, 2013)

im thinking i can use part of it in my bigger truck i want the fridge and the freezer ,maybe the grill then use rest in another truck or this truck for that matter have 2 trucks the go around one selling grilled cooked stuff the other that sales bbq


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 14, 2013)

Well if a person ever want to pull the old head out of the coola..it could be rapidly discerned a person might wind up with two roach coaches as compared to one and half. Something about this deal just dont smell right.


----------



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 14, 2013)

what you thinking ? the guy has title to the truck and is going to let me try everything out so im in?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 15, 2013)

Just seems ashamed to mess it up one to fix up another. Would seem preferable to come with two in total.


----------



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 17, 2013)

ok going to take some time to try to figure out how to get the best of both world here maybe i can have them both at this point just going to back up and look at my options thanks wheel for the  insight ,may sale it as a hole or may try to keep for later use as i hope to grow in the catering business


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 18, 2013)

Well keep us posted on how it works out. Thanks.


----------



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## bigwheel (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmmm..wonder if that fella is any kin to my old pal Reis Gestae? That one is quite a talker..lol.


----------



## HookinBull (Jan 21, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> hmmm..wonder if that fella is any kin to my old pal reis gestae? That one is quite a talker..lol.



lol


----------

